# [amd64] laptop rovente. [risolto]

## cloc3

Ero quasi tentato di appendere questo post al thread di randomaze sulla calura estiva, ma il mio acer aspire 1524WMLi possiede un processore AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ che non è supportato ufficialmente da athcool.

Il problema languiva da qualche tempo, ma è diventato assillante con il messaggio cult di codadilupo.

Avevo già notato degli shutdown imprevisti, sempre in mia assenza e apparentemente inspiegabili, ma, saranno i nuovi kernel più aggressivi, o la mia attenzione finalmente risvegliata, si è materializzato, a quasi sei mesi dall'acquisto, un fenomeno abbastanza antipatico.

Appena la temperatura interna della cpu raggiunge i 90 gradi, il sistema operativo chiude bruscamente, senza neppure spegnere tutti i servizi, come previsto da:

```

gentoo-amd ~ # cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRC/trip_points

critical (S5):           97 C

passive:                 90 C: tc1=2 tc2=5 tsp=300 devices=0xf7ffefe0

```

Talvolta, possono bastare 10 minuti di compilazione.

Ho "risolto" aggiungendo questo miniscriptino in cron:

```

gentoo-amd bin # cat /usr/local/bin/cloc_cuul.sh

#!/bin/bash

thC=$(cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone//THRC/temperature)

tripC=$(cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone//THRC/trip_points)

thC=$( echo ${thC:13:14})

tripC=$(echo ${tripC:14:13})

tripC=$((${tripC}-10))

thS=$(cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone//THRS/temperature)

tripS=$(cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone//THRS/trip_points)

thS=$( echo ${thS:13:14})

tripS=$(echo ${tripS:14:13})

tripS=$((${tripS}-3))

echo $thS $tripS $thC $tripC

if [ $thS -ge $tripS ] || [ $thC -ge $tripC ]; then

  echo userspace>/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

  echo $(cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq)>/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed;

elif [ $(tail -n 5 /var/log/trip|grep user|wc -l) -eq 5 ]; then

  echo ondemand>/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor;

fi

echo $(date) " thC "=$thC " tripC "=$tripC " thS "=$thS " tripS "=$tripS $(cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor) >>/var/log/trip

```

Non inorridite  :Embarassed:  ! E' tutto casalingo, e fatto alla spera in dio. Tra l'altro, vorrei lanciarlo a intervalli inferiori al minuto.

Questo però è un'estratto dell'output:

```

Thu Apr 7 06:53:17 CEST 2005  thC =61  tripC =87  thS =54  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:54:02 CEST 2005  thC =75  tripC =87  thS =54  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:55:01 CEST 2005  thC =72  tripC =87  thS =54  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:56:01 CEST 2005  thC =73  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:57:01 CEST 2005  thC =74  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:58:01 CEST 2005  thC =67  tripC =87  thS =56  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 06:59:02 CEST 2005  thC =69  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:00:01 CEST 2005  thC =77  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:01:01 CEST 2005  thC =76  tripC =87  thS =56  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:02:02 CEST 2005  thC =76  tripC =87  thS =57  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:03:02 CEST 2005  thC =80  tripC =87  thS =57  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:04:05 CEST 2005  thC =83  tripC =87  thS =57  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:05:05 CEST 2005  thC =85  tripC =87  thS =58  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:06:06 CEST 2005  thC =87  tripC =87  thS =59  tripS =77 userspace

Thu Apr 7 07:07:32 CEST 2005  thC =67  tripC =87  thS =58  tripS =77 userspace

Thu Apr 7 07:08:02 CEST 2005  thC =65  tripC =87  thS =57  tripS =77 userspace

Thu Apr 7 07:09:29 CEST 2005  thC =60  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:10:02 CEST 2005  thC =70  tripC =87  thS =54  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:11:01 CEST 2005  thC =74  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:12:03 CEST 2005  thC =73  tripC =87  thS =55  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:13:02 CEST 2005  thC =65  tripC =87  thS =56  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:14:15 CEST 2005  thC =84  tripC =87  thS =57  tripS =77 ondemand

Thu Apr 7 07:15:06 CEST 2005  thC =89  tripC =87  thS =58  tripS =77 userspace

```

In fase di compilazione, gli interventi del programma sono davvero molto frequenti.

Aggiungo anche la mia configurazione degli acpi:

```

gentoo-amd linux # cat .config|grep ACPI

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_PNPACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

gentoo-amd linux # cat .config|grep FREQ

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

```

Secondo voi, quello che osservo è un comportamento caratteristico della mia macchina o può dipendere da qualche precauzione che ho dimenticato di prendere?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io valuterei l'acquisto di un megaventolone che ti raffreddi drasticamente la cpu...

Io (athlon 2500) avevo la ventola data in dotazione insieme al processore, solo che in estate la temperatura mi è arrivata addirittura ad 87 gradi!  :Shocked: 

mi sno spaventato, ho spento il pc, ho ordinato un bel ventolone e ora la temperatura sta intorno ai 30 gradi... come vedi la ventola fa la differenza  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

@Cazzantonio... un ventolone su un laptop ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Strano comunque... di solito gli amd64 non scaldano molto... prova a confrontare la tua temp con altri che abbiano lo stesso lap e in caso chiama l'assistenza. Non penso sia normale!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio... un ventolone su un laptop ?  

 

docking station no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa un attimo... temo di non avere afferrato bene il concetto...

il tuo portatile arriva a 90° e poi si spegne di botto? è questo che stai dicendo?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

spero di avere capito male

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio... un ventolone su un laptop ?  

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

un giorno imparerò a leggere fio in fondo i titoli dei topic....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> un giorno imparerò a leggere fio in fondo i titoli dei topic

 

no no, devi leggere i titoli  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> scusa un attimo... temo di non avere afferrato bene il concetto...
> 
> il tuo portatile arriva a 90° e poi si spegne di botto? è questo che stai dicendo?   
> 
> spero di avere capito male

 

Circa.

Lo spegnimento è previsto da una procedura di acpi e lascia una traccia in /var/log/acpid (adesso non ho più quel testo, perché lo scriptino impedisce i collassi. Però la chiusura non è perfetta: al riavvio è segnalata una chiusura scorretta e viene lanciato un recovery del filesystem (reiserfs).

Insomma, non è una meraviglia.

----------

## Dece

Ma è la temperatura effettiva oppure è un errore? io fossi in te NON lo accenderei neanche e lo manderei di corsa all'assistenza: se l'acpi non sbaglia rischi di bruciare la cpu

----------

## lavish

La cosa migliore da fare `riavviare quando si scalda/entrare nel bios/controllare la temperatura

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Circa.
> 
> Lo spegnimento è previsto da una procedura di acpi e lascia una traccia in /var/log/acpid (adesso non ho più quel testo, perché lo scriptino impedisce i collassi. Però la chiusura non è perfetta: al riavvio è segnalata una chiusura scorretta e viene lanciato un recovery del filesystem (reiserfs).
> 
> Insomma, non è una meraviglia.

 

ragazzi, ma stiamo scherzando?  :Shocked: 

non è una cosa da prendere alla leggera. il portatile si spegne quando il sensore termico della CPU rileva una temperatura critica. a quel punto l'unica cosa che si può fare per salvare il processore è togliere di botto l'alimentazione. forse non hai afferrato bene la gravità della situazione, ma qualche grado in più (15, per l'esattezza) e iniziano a fondere le giunzioni PN.

anzi... per essere precisi, a 105 gradi fonde la giunzione PN di un normale diodo, roba che posso tenere in mano, un transistor costruito a 0.25 um è estremamente probabile che fonda molto prima. il fatto che sia un athlon 64 non vuol dire niente: quella è una temperatura folle, fine del discorso!!!

i casi sono due: o hai la ventola che non va, o hai il dissipatore pieno di polvere (oppure hai fatto tu qualche cagata con l'ACPI del kernel, in tal caso prenderei in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di autofustigarti e di non mettere mai più le mani in cose che non conosci).

se resti in quelle condizioni, ti garantisco che ti si brucerà qualcosa, e poi lo scriptino sai dove te lo puoi mettere...

comuque sia non mi pare sia il caso di stare a perdere tempo scrivendo in un forum, o di provare script stupidi, io telefonerei AL VOLO all'assistenza acer o mi rivolgerei ad un tecnico con le palle. qualunque cosa tu voglia fare, falla in fretta: o ti sbrighi o ti trovi col pc bruciato. fai te

----------

## flocchini

concordo con k.ghotmog... Fai la prova per vedere se sono davvero 90 gradi riavviando al volo e guardando nel bios, in caso affermativo spegni tutto e corri in assistenza! Ma corri veloce! (cosi' magari correndo lo raffreddi muhahaha come sono simpa... ok la smetto  :Wink: )

----------

## lavish

@k.gothmog: ma non muore mica nessuno comunque  :Laughing:  Diamo il giusto peso alle cose, su  :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @k.gothmog: ma non muore mica nessuno comunque  

 

La cpu in questo caso si!  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Dece wrote:*   

> La cpu in questo caso si! 

 

Un pezzo di ferro!  :Wink:  E poi è in garanzia  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dece

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Un pezzo di ferro!  E poi è in garanzia 

 

Si, hai ragione, però sembrava che si sottovalutasse il problema: il surriscaldamento della cpu è una cosa abbastanza seria, se ne stava parlando come se fosse un errore di compilazione  :Wink: 

[EDIT]Mi sta a cuore il problema perchè ho fuso una cpu un mese dopo aver finito la garanzia per un problema simile  :Smile:  [/EDIT]

----------

## koma

mi viene il dubbio ma la ventola funziona davvero? cioè senti il bel VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR quando comincia a scaldarsi? se il VRRRRRR c'è devi tenere presente un paio di cose

A) qualsiasi portatile non dovrebbe andare sopra gli 80 gradi (per funzionalità 80 gradi sopra le ginocchia bruciano caspio)

B) Le cpu sotto stress devono poterci stare non è che se gioco a ut2004 mi si deve fondere la macchina

C) 10 minuti di compilazione con una temperatura normale in casa di 25 gradi sono pochi io il mio centrino lo tratto male (anche  14 15 ore di compilazione continua) e se le fa tranquillo con la ventola che urla ma le fa la temperatura non sale mai sopra i 65 gradi.

Come ti dicevano attorno ai 100 gradi il tuo processore smette di funzionare se scalda così tanto molto probabilmente è già danneggiato a volte capita che  scaldi moltissimo proprio perchè mal funzionante (cosa che non si nota per forza in compilazione).

Io fossi in te correrei in assistenza lancerei una compilazione e lascere il portatile sulle gambe del tecnico con appoggiato sul pc un tost dicendogli "vediamo chi cuoce prima"

 :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

Hai pensato ad un upgrade del bios? Probabilmente è poco aggiornato e riporta temperature sballate, perchè come dice lavish un athlon64 è molto difficile che arrivi a 90 e passa gradi... [ot]Addirittura io ho il problema inverso! A volte appena accendo il pc mi rileva una temperatura troppo bassa e mi spegne il pc  :Laughing:  [/ot]

Se poi anche con il bios aggiornato riporta queste temp.... beh prega che non si sia rotto qualcosa e porta tutto in assistenza  :Confused: 

my 2 cents

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Mi sta a cuore il problema perchè ho fuso una cpu un mese dopo aver finito la garanzia per un problema simile 

 

Azzzzzzz che sfiga  :Shocked:   ! Mi spiace  :Confused: 

----------

## Dece

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Mi sta a cuore il problema perchè ho fuso una cpu un mese dopo aver finito la garanzia per un problema simile  
> 
> Azzzzzzz che sfiga   ! Mi spiace 

 

Avevo anche fatto la prova "dito-sul-dissipatore", ma dato che non era ustionato ho pensato "ma sì, il bios si sbaglia..." e ho continuato a usare il pc per parecchio tempo come se niente fosse...  :Embarassed:  me la sono cercata  :Wink:  anche se era un duron 800 quindi non ci ho rimesso tantissimo... cmq sto andando OT, mi fermo  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se resti in quelle condizioni, ti garantisco che ti si brucerà qualcosa, e poi lo scriptino sai dove te lo puoi mettere...
> 
> 

 

Ripeto, usiamo toni più moderati  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> i casi sono due: o hai la ventola che non va, o hai il dissipatore pieno di polvere (oppure hai fatto tu qualche cagata con l'ACPI del kernel, in tal caso prenderei in seria considerazione l'ipotesi di autofustigarti e di non mettere mai più le mani in cose che non conosci).

 

[MOD]E' un avvertimento usa affermazioni piu' moderate[/MOD]

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   La cpu in questo caso si!  
> 
> Un pezzo di ferro!  E poi è in garanzia 

 

tu non hai mai avuto a che fare con l'assistenza acer, vero?  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E' un avvertimento usa affermazioni piu' moderate

 

beh... certo che era un avvertimento  :Smile: 

cosa doveva essere...? dai, non facciamo i pignoli  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh... certo che era un avvertimento 
> 
> cosa doveva essere...? dai, non facciamo i pignoli 

 

Ok. Io di sicuro non me la sono presa.  :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti per i commenti.

Mi avete spiegato che le cose che ho descritto rappresentano un problema grave, ma da solo sarei stato incerto a concludere, perché è la prima volta che mi capita e perché, se gli allarmi di sistema mettono il limite a 90 gradi, sarei stato propenso a considerare normali quei dati.

Prendendola dal lato positivo, forse ho buone possibilità di cavarmela, perché la situazione sembra compromessa solo sotto sforzo, altrimenti è molto stabile - e soprattutto perché ho ancora sei mesi di garanzia.  :Laughing: 

Credo che le temperature osservate siano reali, perché sono state estratte in modo trasparente. Non credo di poter ricavare buone informazioni guardando la bios, perché la macchina sembra molto veloce a raffreddarsi appena si imposta la modalità a bassa frequenza, quindi spegnendo la macchina e guardando la bios trovo necessariamente un computer freddo, che si riporta immediatamente alla temperatura periferica, molto stabile.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu non hai mai avuto a che fare con l'assistenza acer, vero? 
> 
> 

 

Raccontami un po' di questo, che comincio a pensarci...  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   E' un avvertimento usa affermazioni piu' moderate 
> 
> beh... certo che era un avvertimento 
> 
> cosa doveva essere...? dai, non facciamo i pignoli 

 

Quello di fedeli nei tuoi confronti e' un avvertimento....

----------

## federico

Anche io vorrei sapere dell'assistenza acer, visto che ho un amd 64 e non mi e' mai funzionato il masterizzatore dvd ne' 'sotto windows ne' sotto linux e inizio a pensare di non essere io a sbagliare configurazione..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   tu non hai mai avuto a che fare con l'assistenza acer, vero?   
> 
> Raccontami un po' di questo, che comincio a pensarci... 

 

io avevo un portatile acer. un giorno mi si brucia la lampada di illuminazione del display... sfiga tremenda, ma per carità, sono cose che succedono...

chiamo in assistenza e una gentil donzella mi dice che "quella è una riparazione che noi non facciamo. l'intervento in assitenza prevede la sostituzione di tutto il display"

attimi di panico: il display influisce per 60% sul prezzo di un portatile come quello.

chiedo quanto mi costa la riparazione.

630 , più IVA, più manodopera, più "lo spediamo al centro di assistenza di milano e chissà quando te lo restituiamo". FOLLIA ALLO STATO PURO!!!

c'è da dire che il portatile aveva meno di due anni. ho titrato in ballo garanzia auropea di due anni e tutto quello che volevo... mi hanno risposto che la garanzia di due anni, secondo il loro contratto, è un'estensione che doveva essere fatta a parte (ai tempi in cui avevo acquistato il portatile).

ho mandato a fare in culo l'assistenza e l'ho portato da un tecnico che mi ha segnalato un mio amico. riparato in una giornata con 80 

complimenti ad acer

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quello di fedeli nei tuoi confronti e' un avvertimento....

 

uff... ok, chiedo scusa per il linguaggio... non era però mia intenzione offendere nessuno, era solo un po' di pepe per dare rilievo al post  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Sta a Milano il centro assistenza Acer? Ci vado di persona  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sta a Milano il centro assistenza Acer? Ci vado di persona  

 

Beato te. Potessi affidarti anche il mio.  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Lo spegnimento è previsto da una procedura di acpi e lascia una traccia in /var/log/acpid (adesso non ho più quel testo, perché lo scriptino impedisce i collassi. Però la chiusura non è perfetta: al riavvio è segnalata una chiusura scorretta e viene lanciato un recovery del filesystem (reiserfs).
> 
> Insomma, non è una meraviglia.

 

Da qualche parte c'é un post dove si dice che la temperatura rilevata dai sensori non é accuratissima, probabilmente mentre per acpi la temperatura della CPU é a 90 (secondo rilevazione del sensore), dal punto di vista del DIE la temperatura é effettivamente sopra i 97 e quindi si spegne.

Cerca lo scriptino che impedisce i collassi e guarda se c'é un modo per impostare la temperatura a 85 invece che a 90... e magari metti li dentro il cambio di frequenza.

In ogni caso, pur non conoscendo la temperatura di fusione delle saldature non mi sembra molto normale che la CPU arrivi alle temperature di soglia, controlla almeno che tutte le ventole funzionino e il laptop abbia spazio intorno.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Cerca lo scriptino che impedisce i collassi e guarda se c'é un modo per impostare la temperatura a 85 invece che a 90... e magari metti li dentro il cambio di frequenza.
> 
> In ogni caso, pur non conoscendo la temperatura di fusione delle saldature non mi sembra molto normale che la CPU arrivi alle temperature di soglia, controlla almeno che tutte le ventole funzionino e il laptop abbia spazio intorno.

 

qui non c'è molto da fare con gli scriptini, perché il portatile si spegne per intervento hardware. l'unica cosa ragionevole è correre ai ripari, e farlo in fretta.

ma per curiosità, il problema si manifesta anche in windows?

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da qualche parte c'é un post dove si dice che la temperatura rilevata dai sensori non é accuratissima, probabilmente mentre per acpi la temperatura della CPU é a 90 (secondo rilevazione del sensore), dal punto di vista del DIE la temperatura é effettivamente sopra i 97 e quindi si spegne.
> 
> Cerca lo scriptino che impedisce i collassi e guarda se c'é un modo per impostare la temperatura a 85 invece che a 90... e magari metti li dentro il cambio di frequenza.
> ...

 

Non so esattamente cosa sia il DIE, ma credo che quello che dici sia riassunto bene dall'output che ho postato anche sopra:

```

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRS/trip_points

critical (S5):           80 C

passive:                 75 C: tc1=2 tc2=5 tsp=300 devices=0xf7ffefe0

cloc3@gentoo-amd ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_one/THRC/trip_points

critical (S5):           97 C

passive:                 90 C: tc1=2 tc2=5 tsp=300 devices=0xf7ffefe0

```

Non ho capito, invece, a quale scriptino fai riferimento, anche se il mio, per quanto rudimentale, sta lavorando esattamente in quel modo. Dopo le vostre osservazioni ho aumentato drasticamente i margini di sicurezza e sospeso le compilazioni. Se ti riferisci ad athcool, non supporta ufficialmente questa cpu.

Naturalmente, sono consapevole di quanto dice k.gothmog, che si tratta di un ripiego estremamente instabile.

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma per curiosità, il problema si manifesta anche in windows?
> 
> 

 

  :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## federico

A dire il vero mio fratello ha lo stesso portatile e lo stesso IDENTICO comportamento, e questo mi fa pensare che sia normale...

----------

## riquito

Ciao [starter del topic],

ho una acer1524wlmi, con processore AMD64 3400+ e da un po' di tempo a questa parte mi succeda la tua stessa cosa: in fase di compilazione medio/lunga o grosso sforzo si surriscalda e va in protezione. giusto due giorni fa ho scritto uno script in python, di buona fattura  :Smile:  , che ti propongo.

Controlla il trip_point, e se la temperatura della cpu raggiunge trip_point-15 gradi passa in userspace e setta la frequenza alla prima più bassa disponibile. se dopo due secondi la temperatura e' ancora sopra il livello consentito, scala di nuovo, e così via sino a raggiungere eventualmente il minimo.

Quando la temperatura raggiunge i 65 gradi torna in ondemand, e se scende sotto i 52 la controlla ogni 20 secondi, e non piu' 2.

L'accesso ai file di proc avviene solo dopo averli lockati con fcntl, per non avere problemi con altre risorse che accedono agli stessi file.

Una volta lanciato l'applicativo principale, check_temp.py, diventa un demone conforme agli standard unix.

La libreria che usa, cpulib.py, puo' essere eseguita standalone per avere informazioni generiche sulla cpu.

(mmm, lanciala con "python cpulib.py", non ricordo se ho messo la shebang)

Prima di usare il programma, per sicurezza dato che non ho fatto 1000 controlli, lanciare cpulib.py e controllare che nell'output ci siano

trip_point

userspace e ondemand nei governor disponibili

Ah, io presuppongo che in generale sia ondemand il governor in uso, quindi quando la cpu e' "fredda" setto come governor ondemand.

Puoi trovare lo script a questo indirizzo.

http://www.sideralis.net/download/temp_proc.tar.bz2

Salva tutto in una directory e poi aggiungi la path di check_temp.py al tuo local.start

Ciao,

Riccardo

p.s.

ho modificato il programma: ora torna in ondemand facendo controlli incrociati tra average della cpu e temperatura

----------

## AIgor

 *federico wrote:*   

> A dire il vero mio fratello ha lo stesso portatile e lo stesso IDENTICO comportamento, e questo mi fa pensare che sia normale...

 

Bene, qualche giorno fa ho ritirato un aspire 1522 (lo stesso modello solo con un processore 3000+ invece che 3400+), quindi immaginate la mia contentezza quando, dopo aver preparato tutta la documentazione per istallarci gentoo, ho letto questa reply...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Quello che volevo chiedere è se devo a questo punto utilizzare qualche accortezza durante l'istallazione, vista la possibilità che in mezzo al bootstrap il computer si spenga (o nell'ipotesi peggiore fonda... grat grat).

 *riquito wrote:*   

> da un po' di tempo a questa parte mi succeda la tua stessa cosa

 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Avevo già notato degli shutdown imprevisti, sempre in mia assenza e apparentemente inspiegabili, ma, saranno i nuovi kernel più aggressivi, o la mia attenzione finalmente risvegliata, si è materializzato, a quasi sei mesi dall'acquisto, un fenomeno abbastanza antipatico

 

Da queste frasi, e da altri thread, mi è parso di capire che la cosa si è iniziata a vedere abbastanza recentemente. Può essere effettivamente un problema degli ultimi kernel?

----------

## cloc3

 *AIgor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da queste frasi, e da altri thread, mi è parso di capire che la cosa si è iniziata a vedere abbastanza recentemente. Può essere effettivamente un problema degli ultimi kernel?

 

Sicuramente. Sembra che la polvere ci gratti parecchio, sul nuovo kernel...  :Laughing: 

Io non mi fascerei in questo modo la testa.

E' una cosa successa a qualcuno, ma non a tutti. Per il resto la macchina è ottima ed ha un supporto agli acpi efficiente. In teoria, dovresti riuscire a lanciare  il modulo thermal già dal cdrom (non ho provato ultimamente, ma ricordo che funzionava) e controlla con `acpi -t` quello che succede.

Dopo aver installato il system, predisponi uno script come quello di riquito e resta tranquillo.

Vedrai che avrai il tempo di dimenticarti di questo problema.  :Smile: 

----------

## voRia

Salve a tutti,

ho un acer aspire 1511 (con athlon 64 3000+) e con l'arrivo dell'estate mi è capitato di vedere la cpu a 87° durante una compilazione... ho risolto "giocando" con i voltaggi della cpu  :Smile: 

Oggi pomeriggio ho compilato il nuovo kde, alla massima frequenza (1800Mhz) la temperatura max raggiunta è stata di 54° (con una temperatura nella stanza di 29°).

Il problema è che per modificare i voltaggi su un laptop si deve necessariamente agire modificando direttamente i sorgenti del kernel, dato che in generale il bios dei laptop oltre a modificare la sequenza di boot nn fa toccare altro...

Ti consiglio la lettura di questo thread (è stata la mia fonte  :Razz: ): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-245197-highlight-undervolt+cpu.html

Ora, nn so se sono stato fortunato a trovare una cpu che mantiene voltaggi molto più bassi degli originali oppure è così per tutti gli A64... questi sono i miei voltaggi attuali:

a 1800Mhz -> da 1550mV a 1150mV

a 1600Mhz -> da 1450mV a 1150mV

a 800Mhz -> da 1100mV a 950mV

Spero di essere stato di aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Direi che sei stato fortunato dal momento che abbassare i voltaggi in genere comporta problemi di stabilità.

----------

## cloc3

 *voRia wrote:*   

> con l'arrivo dell'estate mi è capitato di vedere la cpu a 87° durante una compilazione... ho risolto "giocando" con i voltaggi della cpu 
> 
> 

 

Molto interessante. Non mancherò di approfondire.

Ora, restando che, al di là del mio innegabile entusiasmo, rimango fondamentalmente un pericolosissimo nubbio, e considerato anche quanto afferamato da gutter, potete spiegarmi cortesemente qual è il rapporto tra voltaggio della cpu e prestazioni?

In altre parole, come mai, abbassando il voltaggio, non variano anche le frequenze?

Su quali parametri influisce questa operazione?

Nel mio caso, inoltre, devo considerare il fatto che il fenomeno è sopravvenuto, in quanto all'inizio la macchina non si surriscaldava, e quindi esiste probabilmente un problema diverso.

----------

## flocchini

secondo me se all'inizio la macchina non si surriscaldava e ora lo fa la soluzione UNICA e' l'assistenza, il resto e' un rischio... Poi per carita' il portatile e' il tuo eh  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

A proposito di assistenza, a causa di un problema del disco fisso devo mandare il mio acer in assistenza, e' del dicembre 2003 e sul foglio di acquisto c'e' scritto garanzia due anni, ho chiamato acer e ho chiesto conferma e mi han detto si che c'e' la garanzia di due anni su tutto il portatile.

Qualcuno pero' mi ha detto che la garanzia e' di 6 mesi (?!) sul portatile e 2 anni sul software (!?!?!!?)

Spero che quelli dell'assistenza non mi abbiano detto una cazzata e che la fnac sul foglio di acquisto non abbia scritto scemenze oppure mi tocca andare a lainate a piazzare le bombe  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## flocchini

con partita iva 1 anno, con scontrino fiscale 2 anni. Poi la fnac puo' scrivere quello che vuole  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> A 
> 
> Qualcuno pero' mi ha detto che la garanzia e' di 6 mesi (?!) sul portatile e 2 anni sul software (!?!?!!?)
> 
> Spero che quelli dell'assistenza non mi abbiano detto una cazzata e che la fnac sul foglio di acquisto non 
> ...

 

Io mi fiderei più dell'assistenza che delle voci di "corridoio"  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Fnac potra' anche scrivere quel che vuole ma se me lo vende con assicurazione di due anni e non e' vero non so se e' tanto legale o onesto da parte loro  :Smile: 

Ad ogni modo io l'ho acquistato con scontrino fiscale come privato, e l'acer al loro numero mi ha detto che la cosa vale per due anni (bhon mi fido) e che posso portare il portatile direttamente a loro brevi mano a lainate...

Non ho ancora capito secondo quali modalita' si imballa sto pc  :Smile:  (che non e' l'amd64 ma un altro)

----------

## cloc3

Allora.

A metà giugno ho finalmente trovato il momento adatto per inviare il mio portatile in assistenza.

Naturalmente avevo tenuto fin da subito in gran conto tutti i consigli ricevuti. Soprattutto quelli che consigliavano la massima prudenza.

Ma proprio dovevo correre il rischio.

La macchina è andata a Milano, tramite il mio rivenditore, e ritornata puntualmente dopo dieci giorni, con la seguente relazione:

quattro giorni di test, nessun problema.

Ho acceso la macchina davanti al rivenditore stesso e in dieci minuti lo ho convinto che il problema c'era.

Senza neppure ritirarla, la ho fatta spedire indietro.

Mi è tornata oggi con una relazione ancora più semplice:

pulizia della ventola della cpu.

Sto provando la macchina da un'ora e osservo finalmente un comportamento accettabile. Fino ad ora il mio programmino cul non ha effettuato alcun intervento d'emergenza.

Ma allora, devo pensare che la prima volta è andata fino a Milano, si è fatta 4 giorni di test e non è nemmeno stata pulita a dovere?

Mi sembra di impazzire. E se ricapita, dove la mando. Che io sappia, non sarebbe possibile effettuare la pulizia di un portatile se non in assitenza (tanto più durante la garanzia).

Inoltre, le temperature che ho misurato questa volta non sono proprio bassissime: 75 gradi sulla cpu e 52 di temperatura perifierica.

Tuttavia stabili e ancora lontane dagli over 87 di prima.

Cosa ne pensate? Metto risolto  :Sad:   :Question:  :Question:   :Question: 

P.S.: buone vacanze

----------

## wildancer

avrai notato quanto il nostro pc si sporca no? io ho il tuo stesso problema, notevolmente alleggerito da quando compilo a 2 ghz e aspiro a pc spento la polvere dalla ventolina vicino al monitor  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Dovrei trovare anche io il momento adeguato per mandare i nostri portatili... (cioe', glieli porto dai, e' qui vicino)

----------

## riquito

ciao,

ho un acer aspire 1524 (amd64 3400+), medesimo problema. dopo alcuni mesi compilare rischia di far spegnere il pc

 :Crying or Very sad: 

ho ovviato al problema scrivendo un programmino che fa scalare la cpu, dato che acpi in ondemand fa il mestiere contrario ("ehi, serve più potenza, mandiamo gli hz al massimo anche se siamo a 85 gradi! ").

ovviamente il problema cosi' non e' risolto (ah, non mettere "risolto" nel thread). Immagino anch'io sia principalmente un problema di polvere, ma non posso aprire il pc perdendo la garanzia. inoltre dopo un po' si ripresenterebbero i problemi...

onestamente credo ci sia qualche baco nel bios (mi sembra che l'aggiornamento di novembre del bios riguardasse problemi al powernow_qualcosa della cpu).

mah. penso che inviero' il notebook in garanzia prima dello scadere della stessa, e spero che esca prima o poi un qualche aggiornamento del bios (sotto windows sotto carico non mi si spegne il pc).

bof,

Riccardo

----------

## cloc3

 *riquito wrote:*   

> mi sembra che l'aggiornamento di novembre del bios riguardasse problemi al powernow_qualcosa della cpu

 

Avresti qualche link? non so nulla di questo aggiornamento.

Io ho acquistato la macchina l'11 novembre. Dunque senza l'aggiornamento.

A quale versione ti riferisci?

Edit:  http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_1520.html

Il REAMDE recita:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Revise histrory: BIOS v1.09 support AMD PowerNow function.
> 
> 

 

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il REAMDE recita:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

bu.

Ho aggiornato. e sono contento perché grub parte un po' prima.

Ma naturalmente la macchina scalda uguale. Cioè intorno ai 75°. E voglio vedere quando la ventola si sporcherà di nuovo.

Contro la fisica non c'è versione della bios che tenga.

Sarebbe da cambiare il titolo con "laptop cragnoso".

Ho sei mesi per trovare un modo di fare le pulizie senza l'assistenza.

Per il resto, credo proprio che posso mettere risolto.

----------

